# Waves of Nausea for weeks after RAI



## Hope57 (Sep 16, 2010)

Has anyone experienced waves of nausea up to 3weeks post RAI and TT for papillary? 
I had no side effects during 3 days isolation in hospital, but on the 4thd day after, not every day, but have waves of nausea. Is this normal, and how long does it last? Not seeing endo for 4 weeks.
thanks for any info.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Hope57 said:


> Has anyone experienced waves of nausea up to 3weeks post RAI and TT for papillary?
> I had no side effects during 3 days isolation in hospital, but on the 4thd day after, not every day, but have waves of nausea. Is this normal, and how long does it last? Not seeing endo for 4 weeks.
> thanks for any info.


Gosh Hope!! I am sorry to hear this. I wonder if there is residual general anesthetic hanging in there and making you feel this way.

Folks w/thyroid disease do not process chemicals out of the system very well.

I trust you have taken your temperature and do not have signs of infection anywhere? Are you on any meds or supplements that could cause nausea?

Maybe you should just give a call to the doctor to be on safe side.


----------



## Hope57 (Sep 16, 2010)

Thanks Andros,
I dont have a temp and im not taking anything that could cause it, but i will ring if it continues past this week. Hope you are well.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Hope57 said:


> Thanks Andros,
> I dont have a temp and im not taking anything that could cause it, but i will ring if it continues past this week. Hope you are well.


Doing good here, thank you. Maybe it is something you are not taking. How's the Calcium? How is your Ferritin?

Please let us know what the doc has to say!


----------

